# FET update from me!



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Just to let you know FET is set for Monday, as long as they thaw out ok, even if there is only one that will be better than none.  I am dreading that phone call am and when I was reading stats on the board at the CRM this am, it said 85 FET's in 07, and only 13 worked!!!  Oh my god, it's probably good, as IVF is such a tricky thing, but I just bet they were all youngsters with great young eggs to boot!!! I know not very optimistic am I!  

Let's see what Monday brings, but its my last shot before moving onto donor, unless hubby and I have a miracle natural conception again as in 2006!


Take care all 

lots of love and luck
Kathy xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Both embies thawed out ok, and had both put back at 3.30 pm this afternoon, they had probs with the catheter, had to try 2 different ones, apparently I had a kink in me!  Anyway have to do the 2WW now, but will try to keep busy.  Hit me when I got back just thought that this really is my last shot using my own eggs, but stopped myself getting teary so far, as its not good for the embies is it!

Kathy xxx


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear Olgakorbut,
Best of luck and lots of baby dust! I too have just started my 4th IVF and am 43yrs old so prob will have to go down donor egg route too if this doesn't work!! But it will work for us both!!X


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Happiness (what a lovely board name).  Please keep in touch with me about your treatment and I will do likewise.  If we both end up going down that route we can keep each other company!!!

Thanks so much
Kathy xxxx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Olgakorbut

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck &   vibes for your 2 w/w, I'm 42 & due to start my next tx soon .
                                                    take care mistygirl xx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks so much, and wishing you loads of luck with your tx, I will be routing for you.

Kathy xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Good luck and wishing you all the very best!!  Are you doing a 2ww diary?  It would be great to follow your progress!    

Love Jess xxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Didnt know I could do a 2WW diary. I am on that page, I presume that's where I need to go?

Thanks so much for your message!!  So lovely of you.
Kathy xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes, - sorry, rubbish at pasting links!!  There's a thread for Members' 2ww diaires - it does help to pass the time during the 2ww!!!

Having said that, it can also make you go a bit   over analysing the "symptoms" - but at least you can see that everyone else does it too! 

Just thought I'd add, my UK clinic, ISIS is a small clinic but they had 2 live births to ladies aged 45 using their own eggs last year - so it can be done!! 

Jess xxx


----------

